# Couple questions about my pitbull



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got my dog Capone from a guy on craigslist that was giving away his friends litter. He or I wasnt sure on age but the vet said he was about 12 weeks. His parents where both light grey color. He was LOADED with worms. He had no shots or papers or anything. I took care of deworming and shots and microchipping. I was wondering how can i get him registered with papers? I've had him since august and he is almost 5 months now. He is beautiful and everyone tells me to put him in shows. How do i go about all this? Currently working on obedience training with a clicker. No money for a trainer so im depending on youtube lol.... Also wil be switching to a raw diet. Any advice?

When i first got him









Now


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

if u didnt get papers when u got him u cant get papers now. the papers for the pedigree have to come down from the parents. u could always register him in the Save-A-Bully class from the ABKC. the only requirement they have is the dog needs to be fixed but u can still attend shows and compete for fun within the class. hes a cute pup thats for sure, the second pic and his crooked nose made me smile


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

if you didnt get papers from the breeder then there isnt a way to get them now.. these crappy registries that do make it possible to register a mutt arent reliable and dont even hold events so it defeats the whole purpose.. like odin said ^ neuter him and put him the sav-a-bully.. or look for local clubs and enter him in fun shows


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cute pup , just love him as a pet. If people want a show dog they should look for papered dogs before hand and ones with good structure and temperments. He is cute but to me looks mixed with how loose his skin is and the jowels , looks almost mastiff in there to me. I would look more into event type stuff, weight pull { when he is a bit older}, if he likes water try dock diving or some sort of agility . I believe UKC you can get limited registration as well if the dog is neutered and you can compete in WP events with him. ADBA hosts fun shows as well you could try him in, just look for what registry is in your are most of them all will host some sort of fun show throughout the year or look into local clubs , alot of times they host events wear all breeds are welcome as well.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mastiff really? His skin is not THAT loose like a mastiff but maybe he could be.... He looks pure to me, i guess well see when hes full grown. Maybe it was that pic?


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Are those dark patches his hair color, or did he roll in something? Just wondering, because if it's his hair color, it's unusual and very pretty.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Its mud lol


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

His skin does look pretty loose to me as well, right underneath his chin area/ jowl area. I would also think he may very well be mixed with something (its incredibly hard to find a pit bull thats not mixed), perhaps even a type of hound dog? As far as I know loose skin/jowls is not something thats desirable in a show dog. Here's an example of one of our pit bulls Ellie at 4 months so you can see the tightness under her chin, even with her loose puppy skin...









And one of her now at 4 years...









I'd also like to add that Ellie is not a show dog nor is she papered.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

His jaw doesnt sag like that, i think his collar was tight making thenskin look that way


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

if the dog has no papers it's a mix no matter what it appears to be. Ellie is a mix and the op's dog is a mix. no papers = mix
can't stress that enough


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

> His jaw doesnt sag like that, i think his collar was tight making thenskin look that way


Could very well be  You'd be AMAZED at the amount of skin my male pit bull (well I'm pretty dang sure he's a mix) has, it's quite funny really lol. 
In any case your dog is a cutie, love his ears!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Rlopez1200 said:


> Its mud lol


Haha, I wasn't sure, but I thought it might be....my pup likes to roll in stuff too, but usually he just rolls in poop (not very cute).

He's a cute pup!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rabbit said:


> if the dog has no papers it's a mix no matter what it appears to be. Ellie is a mix and the op's dog is a mix. no papers = mix
> can't stress that enough


:goodquote: this is what it comes down to. No papers = no clue. Plain and simple.


----------



## Doglover101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Unfortunately what everyone saying is right. Parents both need to be registered for the pup to be


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

> He is beautiful and everyone tells me to put him in shows. How do i go about all this? Currently working on obedience training with a clicker. No money for a trainer so im depending on youtube lol.... Also wil be switching to a raw diet. Any advice?


 There are tons of different 'types' of Dog Shows. Conformation shows, where dogs are judged against the standard for their breed and against the competition really were designed for selecting breeding stock. Without papers, as everyone has already mentioned, you can't show him in those.
However, you CAN show him in Obedience or Rally with multiple organizations (once he is altered) You can do weight pull, dock diving or agility as well. Be forewarned that any of these tend to get expensive=)
Get him fixed and get him out there and have fun.


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> if the dog has no papers it's a mix no matter what it appears to be. Ellie is a mix and the op's dog is a mix. no papers = mix
> can't stress that enough


Never said she wasn't a mix , I was simply showing her neck/Jaw area to show the tightness.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> if the dog has no papers it's a mix no matter what it appears to be. Ellie is a mix and the op's dog is a mix. no papers = mix
> can't stress that enough


I disagree. My last pitbull had both parents papered but the mom died and the whole littered died except for my pup. The guy gave me the pup but told me he wasn't going to send the paperwork in and I didn't care. We gave away some border collie pups last year both parents were papered but it was an accidental litter. I gave them away free with no papers. They are purebred dogs without papers. It happens that way more often than you would think. Heck I have a Chihuaha I gave $1200 for and still only have the puppy papers. If I were to ever get rid of him he would go just like that....


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I disagree. My last pitbull had both parents papered but the mom died and the whole littered died except for my pup. The guy gave me the pup but told me he wasn't going to send the paperwork in and I didn't care. We gave away some border collie pups last year both parents were papered but it was an accidental litter. I gave them away free with no papers. They are purebred dogs without papers. It happens that way more often than you would think. Heck I have a Chihuaha I gave $1200 for and still only have the puppy papers. If I were to ever get rid of him he would go just like that....


I think what they are trying to say is that technically without papers you have no way of knowing if it's pure. But I've seen papered dogs who look pretty muttly to me, so to be honest I'm not sure there is anyway to tell whether or not your dog is "pure". There is just too much uncertaintity in this world. But a dog with papers can technically make a better arguement than one without.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wallies_momma said:


> I think what they are trying to say is that technically without papers you have no way of knowing if it's pure. But I've seen papered dogs who look pretty muttly to me, so to be honest I'm not sure there is anyway to tell whether or not your dog is "pure". There is just too much uncertaintity in this world. But a dog with papers can technically make a better arguement than one without.


I understand where they are coming from I just wish to agree to disagree on that statement in particular. I also understand what you are saying. I personally know more about the horse world than dogs and I sometimes wish dogs papers were more like horses in the aspect of pictures. A horse papers are practically indisputable because they are documented with pics so you can't just flop papers on a horse and call them theirs when they actually belong to another.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I disagree. My last pitbull had both parents papered but the mom died and the whole littered died except for my pup. The guy gave me the pup but told me he wasn't going to send the paperwork in and I didn't care. We gave away some border collie pups last year both parents were papered but it was an accidental litter. I gave them away free with no papers. They are purebred dogs without papers. It happens that way more often than you would think. Heck I have a Chihuaha I gave $1200 for and still only have the puppy papers. If I were to ever get rid of him he would go just like that....


I'll forever stand by my statement. Do you know how many bybs are selling their paperless dogs giving those same exact stories?? 90% of those stories are garbage. So a dog with no papers has no known history which equals a mutt no matter how much the owners of unpapered dogs claim they know. And I hope you didn't pay a lot for that unpapered pit bull type dog you bought.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Wallies_momma said:


> Never said she wasn't a mix , I was simply showing her neck/Jaw area to show the tightness.


Oh okay I was just making it known I didn't want the op getting confused thinking he could compare his dog of unknown heritage to your dog of unknown heritage. It's almost like someone comparing their Chrysler 300 to a phantom.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> I'll forever stand by my statement. Do you know how many bybs are selling their paperless dogs giving those same exact stories?? 90% of those stories are garbage. So a dog with no papers has no known history which equals a mutt no matter how much the owners of unpapered dogs claim they know. And I hope you didn't pay a lot for that unpapered pit bull type dog you bought.


He was asking $2500 for the puppies but he was devastated after the mother had to be put down and he told me if I thought I could bottle feed the pup I could have it. I put a $1000 deposit down on the pup before it was born and signed a puppy contract and he went ahead and gave me my money back and voided out the contract. He was going to be a Christmas present for me from my ex husband. I stand by what I said also.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> He was asking $2500 for the puppies but he was devastated after the mother had to be put down and he told me if I thought I could bottle feed the pup I could have it. I put a $1000 deposit down on the pup before it was born and signed a puppy contract and he went ahead and gave me my money back and voided out the contract. He was going to be a Christmas present for me from my ex husband. I stand by what I said also.


Then you have a lot to learn about the "pit bull" community. In this country 90% of the dogs who people claim to be American pit bull Terriers are nothing more than mutts. Allowing people to claim these mutts falsely under the name of the American pit bull Terrier is a huge part of the problem. I think it must be recognized in order to have an understanding in the bull dog community. I with my mutts am not going to allow another with their mutts to continue to spread misinformation and if I had an APBT I'd be disgusted at the thought of someone claiming their no named mutt was part of the glory in which my dogs were created.
so no papers equals mutt no matter the breed


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Then you have a lot to learn about the "pit bull" community. In this country 90% of the dogs who people claim to be American pit bull Terriers are nothing more than mutts. Allowing people to claim these mutts falsely under the name of the American pit bull Terrier is a huge part of the problem. I think it must be recognized in order to have an understanding in the bull dog community. I with my mutts am not going to allow another with their mutts to continue to spread misinformation and if I had an APBT I'd be disgusted at the thought of someone claiming their no named mutt was part of the glory in which my dogs were created.
> so no papers equals mutt no matter the breed


I didn't claim my dogs were apbt . I have 2 pitbulls that are not registered and they are both neutered because I dont believe in purposefully breeding a dog that isnt papered. You dont know the background or what kind of genetic defects they may have. I simply agree to disagree to the perspective that just because a dog doesn't have a piece of paper with it it isn't a pure breed dog.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I didn't claim my dogs were apbt . I have 2 pitbulls that are not registered and they are both neutered because I dont believe in purposefully breeding a dog that isnt papered. *You dont know the background or what kind of genetic defects they may have.* I simply agree to disagree to the perspective that just because a dog doesn't have a piece of paper with it it isn't a pure breed dog.


It was only an example any dog no matter the breed without papers is a mutt. Hell I get annoyed with people when they claim they have full bred anything with no papers. but you must know that a dog without papers must be questioned since you refuse to breed unpapered dogs. In fact the reasons you gave for not breeding unpapered dogs is the same reasons why we cannot call them full bred because we don't know the background. I love to argue though so I could go on and on however I'm going to leave it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There are examples of people having pure bred dogs without papers LIKE what is mentioned above and if you atleast know the pedigree , know the breeder closely and can trust them { I agree though 90% of BYB's give that same sob story or make an excuse for why they are not getting the papers and why you are getting a deal because of it, blah blah selling mixed mutts}, then you have old dog men most you wont find selling to the general public like these craigslist breeders are, they own generations of there lines on there yards, breed for themselves and a few close people and they usually keep a written record instead of a kennel club registry. 
Majority however are mutts and if you dont have the papers in hand, have never seen them close enough to know the names on them and have proof of who they belonged to then you most likely have a mutt. 

I also agree with the comment above { sorry did not note who said it} that there are papered dogs that are questionable, we see alot of that in the bullys. The papers are only as good as the breeder, however having them and being able to trace some sort of history is a better argument then no papers at all.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Oh okay I was just making it known I didn't want the op getting confused thinking he could compare his dog of unknown heritage to your dog of unknown heritage. It's almost like someone comparing their Chrysler 300 to a phantom.


i like what u did there.. although im not sure if anyone else gets it lol



Princesspaola21 said:


> *I didn't claim my dogs were apbt . I have 2 pitbulls* that are not registered and they are both neutered because I dont believe in purposefully breeding a dog that isnt papered. You dont know the background or what kind of genetic defects they may have. I simply agree to disagree to the perspective that just because a dog doesn't have a piece of paper with it it isn't a pure breed dog.


the term "pit bull" is not a breed. APBT is a breed u never said they were, but by claiming that they are pit bulls u are technically referring to the APBT. unless u say pit mix, the average non educated person would assume that u mean APBT. just my 2 cents i mean no harm :angel:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i like what u did there.. although im not sure if anyone else gets it lol
> 
> the term "pit bull" is not a breed. APBT is a breed u never said they were, but by claiming that they are pit bulls u are technically referring to the APBT. unless u say pit mix, the average non educated person would assume that u mean APBT. just my 2 cents i mean no harm :angel:


I may get reeducated here on names but I've always looked at it like this.... There are American Bully's, American Pit Bull Terriers, and Staffordhires but they are all loosely called pitbulls. I guess really they are all bully's? That's where I suppose my mistake lies. To me they have all always been pitbulls regardless of what particular breed they are classed as.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i like what u did there.. although im not sure if anyone else gets it lol
> 
> I dont get it.... Please enlighten me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Rlopez1200 said:


> Odin's_BlueDragon said:
> 
> 
> > i like what u did there.. although im not sure if anyone else gets it lol
> ...


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Rlopez1200 said:
> 
> 
> > his statement was referring to vehicles. he said having a mix of unknown origin and claiming it to be an APBT is like owning a Chrysler 300 ($25k-30k sedan) and claiming it to be a Rolls Royce Phantom ($450k luxury piece of machinery genius). sorry im a gearhead and i liked the comparison.
> ...


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Rlopez1200 said:
> 
> 
> > his statement was referring to vehicles. he said having a mix of unknown origin and claiming it to be an APBT is like owning a Chrysler 300 ($25k-30k sedan) and claiming it to be a Rolls Royce Phantom ($450k luxury piece of machinery genius). sorry im a gearhead and i liked the comparison.
> ...


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Odin's_BlueDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a girl LOL
> ...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sorry Rabbit! so am i! lol

Rlopez. u got ur quotes all messed up.. LOL


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> sorry Rabbit! so am i! lol


haha it's okay and that's good to know. I guess women really do outnumber men on this site


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rabbit said:


> haha it's okay and that's good to know. I guess women really do outnumber men on this site


We eat the extra men to make sure we stay with higher numbers.


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Oh okay I was just making it known I didn't want the op getting confused thinking he could compare his dog of unknown heritage to your dog of unknown heritage. It's almost like someone comparing their Chrysler 300 to a phantom.


Then I suppose I give people too much credit, because I was hoping by saying she was not papered or registered that people would understand I was saying she was a mutt. 
And I did get the comparision, but since technically no one knows whether or not I own a Chrysler 300 or a phantom we can only assume.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> We eat the extra men to make sure we stay with higher numbers.


lmao I didn't realize this forum was full of man eaters but it appears to be true


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Wallies_momma said:


> Then I suppose I give people too much credit, because I was hoping by saying she was not papered or registered that people would understand I was saying she was a mutt.
> And I did get the comparision, but since technically no one knows whether or not I own a Chrysler 300 or a phantom we can only assume.


I suppose you do lol he was asking if his dog was full and you gave him pictures so he could compare his dog to yours regardless the body part your dog can offer no validations nor can it be used as an example when referring to a full bred dog. I knew you knew your dog was mixed but I wanted to make sure the op knew he couldn't compare his dog to yours... I bet you a dollar you don't have a phantom haha


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> We eat the extra men to make sure we stay with higher numbers.


Wasn't even going to comment, but DANGIT, that deserved a :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I didn't claim my dogs were apbt . I have 2 pitbulls that are not registered and they are both neutered because I dont believe in purposefully breeding a dog that isnt papered. You dont know the background or what kind of genetic defects they may have. I simply agree to disagree to the perspective that just because a dog doesn't have a piece of paper with it it isn't a pure breed dog.


I think you made a mistake because the way I read it you say you don't have an APBT but then say you have a pit bull. That's the same thing. Pit bull is slang for APBT. It's been accepted by society and the media to encompass multiple breeds and mixes and mutts but that's what the problem is. If people call multiple different breeds or unknown lineage the same breed people them think they attack or bite at an abnormally higher rate. Like saying 5% of dogs are APBT but pit bulls commit 90% of dog attacks. Its not correct.

I just want you to try and understand why it Matters not to accept a paperless mutt and go off looks alone. My boy is a mutt and I could not love him more.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> View attachment 13140
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yuhp that's what the general public seems to believe if you would like to sound just as uneducated about these dogs like the general public and media are then by all means use that definition however if you would like to address the dogs as they truly are you will be wise to recognize that the term pit bull only refers to the American pit bull Terrier. You do not have pit bulls. You can call them pit bull type dogs but even that is stretching it a bit. Oh and remember pit bull has a space it's not pitbull.


----------



## angel3115 (Sep 9, 2012)

As far as dog shows and the AKC are concerned, papers are everything. Without them, the only value your dog has is sentimental. When my dad started breeding Brittney Spaniels he had to send in a form the breeder of the female gave him to register her. We were sent the papers and given an ID#.

When the puppies were born we had to send in more forms that had the ID#'s of both parents. We got a paper for each puppy that whoever bought them could send in for papers. We never got the papers for the puppy we kept. Yes, he was still a purebred, but no papers meant we couldn't show him or stud him out. 

Our dog Gabby is a purebred Karelian Bear Dog, but we don't have papers for her either. We have her mother's papers, but none for her. It wouldn't matter anyway. The Finnish Kennel Club has decided all KBD's in the US are mutts anyway, despite the papers. We still love her too, and Phantom, despite not knowing anything about his bloodline.

You can sell a dog without papers, but someone who is smart enough could sue you for it. Without the stupid pain in the butt papers there is no proof, and therefore no ground to stand on to charge for a full blood pup.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I guess if it's on Wiki it must be true eh?


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I guess if it's on Wiki it must be true eh?


Exactly what I was thinking. *sigh*

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

No it isn't everything but "pitbull" is slang for several types of dogs and I'm not the only one who uses that term. For instance "pitbulls and parolees" that woman knows A LOT about these dogs and none of them have papers...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> No it isn't everything but "pitbull" is slang for several types of dogs and I'm not the only one who uses that term. For instance "pitbulls and parolees" that woman knows A LOT about these dogs and none of them have papers...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


But it sounds better than "pit bull type dogs and parolees" lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rlopez1200 said:


> But it sounds better than "pit bull type dogs and parolees" lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol!! I'm just saying people say black instead of African American all the time. Slang terms are part of everybody's vocabulary and people can say whatever they want to me about it but every person has the right to an opinion. I've grown up with "pitbulls" some have had papers some havent. I've had everything down the line from apbt with papers, staffs, and bully's and I called them all "pitbulls"

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol!! I'm just saying people say black instead of African American all the time. Slang terms are part of everybody's vocabulary and people can say whatever they want to me about it but every person has the right to an opinion. I've grown up with "pitbulls" some have had papers some havent. I've had everything down the line from apbt with papers, staffs, and bully's and I called them all "pitbulls"
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Alright you have your right to your "opinion" no matter how wrong it is. However don't ever complain about people fearing your dog or the "pit bull" statistics because if you can't even correctly classify your own dogs why the hell should any one else. I for one am going to make sure that my dogs are classified as mixes and that with every opportunity I get I'm going to explain how those statistics are just as wrong as classifying all those breeds as one, because when you classify those different breeds as one (slang or not) you're continuing to spread the ignorance which threatens the safety of our dogs. You would think because you owned so many you would grasp that concept. Oh and calling African Americans black is not in the same ball park were not classifying different races as black which in America refers to African Americans. 
(comparisons with animals and people are never really good) With the term "pit bull" you're throwing in different breeds to a term that refers to one. That is how they can claim the statistics are higher. A "pit bull" is an American pit bull Terrier only. Any one who doesn't recognize that shouldn't own a bully breed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You are right lots of people use the term pitbull for multiple of breeds, those same people know jack all about the breed and are usually the one harming the name , people like the general public, media ect ect If you want to lump yourself in with that group go for it, have fun. To those educated like the members on here they have more then kindly explained and tried to educate you so you are better then the media and general public but you have closed off from hearing what anyone has said. I guess if you know it all already no point to even come on and ask questions or post. 

As for the Tia response , alot of her dogs are obviously not APBT , Im sure she knows this as well. Most I would classify as a bully mix or some sort of apbt mix. Just because you see something on TV does not make it true, figured those in this breed would understand that best of all. Television programs NEED ratings to stay on tv , the word Pit bull in general brings attention, same reason the media over uses it when anything negative comes to light involving a dog. Brings ratings, attention , MONEY...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not going to argue about this subject anymore I have healthy dogs I will call them what I want and you can call them what you want. I joined this group because I love my dogs as much as everybody else loves theirs and I'm entitled to an opinion just as well as you are. If I have a question I will ask it. I didn't ask a question I made a statement which everybody jumped down my throat about and I don't really mind it. I'm not a bandwagon person I think for myself I was simply showing other examples. The mindset I have on these dogs is the one I was raised with my whole family owns and loves them as well regardless of the name they go by. I won't lower myself to make the derogatory statements others have. I'm not worried about anybody fearing my dogs from the name that I give them. That is where lack of education applies. My dogs are all very loving and if anything my most aggressive dog is my Aussie. That being said maybe if you came at people differently they would be more open to listening to what you have to say. I never mind having a discussion with somebody I don't need to stoop to name calling. I enjoy learning things but I don't enjoy rudeness, name calling, smart aleck comments. I thought we were all adults on here but some show manners better than others.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i didnt see any name calling???


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i didnt see any name calling???


The name calling was all implied statements if you read the last couple posts there are several in there. I'm not on a computer so I can't just quote the exact words I'm referring to. Uneducated, ignorant, etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

all I'm going to say is if you think "uneducated, ignorant, etc" is name calling and it hurts your feelings, you shouldnt own a bully breed. alot worse is said about them..


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Alright you have your right to your "opinion" no matter how wrong it is. However don't ever complain about people fearing your dog or the "pit bull" statistics because if you can't even correctly classify your own dogs why the hell should any one else. I for one am going to make sure that my dogs are classified as mixes and that with every opportunity I get I'm going to explain how those statistics are just as wrong as classifying all those breeds as one, because when you classify those different breeds as one (slang or not) you're continuing to spread the ignorance which threatens the safety of our dogs. You would think because you owned so many you would grasp that concept. Oh and calling African Americans black is not in the same ball park were not classifying different races as black which in America refers to African Americans.
> (comparisons with animals and people are never really good) With the term "pit bull" you're throwing in different breeds to a term that refers to one. That is how they can claim the statistics are higher. A "pit bull" is an American pit bull Terrier only. Any one who doesn't recognize that shouldn't own a bully breed.


I do believe opinions can not be "wrong"


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

rabbit said:


> I suppose you do lol he was asking if his dog was full and you gave him pictures so he could compare his dog to yours regardless the body part your dog can offer no validations nor can it be used as an example when referring to a full bred dog. I knew you knew your dog was mixed but I wanted to make sure the op knew he couldn't compare his dog to yours... I bet you a dollar you don't have a phantom haha


I don't bet on something I'm not 100% sure I'm gonna win on lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wallies_momma said:


> I do believe opinions can not be "wrong"


Technically they can't. But some one understanding of the facts can be. Fact is American Pit Bull Terrier is and has been a very selectively bred breed of dogs. The use of pitbull is not really slang as much as it is the mis use of a name. For example i have freind that ar Porterican we were all at a dog show and we happen to have all our dogs place. Some one said all mexican people won all the ribbons. Does this mean it was just them calling these nonmexican people out a slang term. Or they were talking about something they don't know. That being the true back ground of the people they speek of. Just like the media and thses animal planet shows do. Label incorectly. Hope this make some scents...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

On your phone app your using you just have to select quote and it automatically quotes a message. Just FYI 

Anothe thought is by accepting what society and the media push down your throats. That its ok to call multiple breeds of dogs and refer to them in as one it fuels the numbers and stats pro breed specific legislation. People get their dogs killed when they have no clue what breed they own. Or they have to muzzle a dog because someone looked at it and decided they can tell by looks alone. They lump all the numbers together to add to bite stats and attack rates. It's wrong. It's not an opinion. Hence the quotes. You are doing a disservice not calling your dog what it is if you don't know. I love my mutt and could not care if he has papers.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This whole "pitbull" word just needs to go. Everyone on earth with a mixed bull breed dog wants to call it a pit bull to sound cool. Fact: there is no such breed as pit bull. The only breed with those words in the name are the American Pit Bull terrier. All this calling everything a pit bull is helping the media push BSL and kill our dogs. Instead of lumping all bull breeds together under the pit bull blanket, we should be educating people on the truth. Why is is that you think the dog bite stats are so high and we even have BSL in the first place? Because ever big headed dog is called a pit bull and peoe keep buying into it. AmBulldogs, APBTs, AmStaffs, AmBullies, Mastiffs, even boxers and mixes are being classified as "pit bulls" so the fear rises. If you can not prove the lineage of a dog by a registered pedigree or the pedigrees of the parents, then you can not call that dog a pure bred. Many mixes of different bull breeds look a like but just because they highly resemble one breed doesn't make them a pure bred.


----------

